# LS2: An Inside Look



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

We open it up to see what makes the new Gen IV small-block tick

By Barry Kluczyk 


When it was introduced for the 1997 model year in the then-new fifth-generation Corvette, the Gen III small-block was indeed a revolution. It was the first redesign of the basic small-block architecture since Chevrolet introduced it in 1955. 

Although it retained the characteristic 4.4-inch bore centers, there was nothing else really the same between the old and the new. Not surprisingly, there was some initial trepidation on the part of enthusiasts. After all, several generations had grown up with the ubiquitous small-block Chevy. Its performance, reliability and affordability were the measures against which other engines were compared. 

Click here to read the entire story​


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

6.0L aluminum block +
243 LS6 Heads +
90mm Throttle body +
Larger Intake and fuel rail system =

LS2


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

*ls2*

Sounds like a good motor. The torque should make the 05's fun to drive. 1/4 mile times should improve.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

05GTO said:


> We open it up to see what makes the new Gen IV small-block tick
> 
> By Barry Kluczyk
> 
> ...


 have you heard about displacement on demand? they reconfigured the sensors on the LS2 to acomadate this system.any thoughts??? remember the cadilac was a disaster when the tryed something similar.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The Chrysler 300C's 5.7L Hemi has this technology (they call it "MDS" for Multi-Displacement System) hidden under that brutally fugly sheetmetal.



> The 5.7L HEMI® Multi-Displacement System (MDS) V8 engine with 340 horsepower at 5,000 rpm and 390 lb-ft of torque is standard on 300C, making it the most powerful sedan in its class.* The MDS system allows the engine to operate on four cylinders when power demands are minimal for an up to 20-percent increase in fuel efficiency. This provides the power of a V8 with the economy of a large V6. (EPA estimated mpg: 17 city/ 25 highway)


Those mileage numbers are about what I get in GTO, so it sound like needless complexity to me...unless the fuel efficiency of the Hemi is really that bad.

http://www.chrysler.com/300/features/performance/index.html


----------



## Mykdiver (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounds good. Maybe I will have to upgrade from my Iron 6.0L block for my next motor build.


----------

